# Why Weight Gain is a Problem With Fibro, and What to Do About It



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Read the full article here:http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM071509FBrief excerpt:


> A common problem observed in Fibromyalgia is weight gain. Many women complain to me that weight gain became a major problem once Fibromyalgia established itself.It is not unusual for a person to put on a 25- to 30- pound weight gain in the first year after Fibromyalgia was diagnosed. Various factors are involved in weight gain


----------

